
Poll HN: Which tech bro “gets” you? - elamje
https://twitter.com/elamje/status/1189663784199168000
======
campfireveteran
I don't care. Celebrity is dumb and worrying about approval from other people
is weak. Stand on your own two feet, and MYOB.

------
finnthehuman
Tech "bro"? Do any of those guys even lift?

------
blackflame
Peter Thiel. No, not because he is a Trump supporter, but rather because of
his Philosophy that you don’t have to support every plank in a parties
platform to support the platform. Too often it seems we’ve become an all or
nothing society instead of agreeing to disagree on something’s while working
to find common ground on others. Obama talked about it earlier today regarding
people’s need to elevate their own sense of self-worth by chastising others on
their indiscretions, stating, “That doesn’t solve the problem”

~~~
thundergolfer
How is that Thiel’s “philosophy”? That’s an attitude taken by nearly everyone.

There’s not some weird purity test being run that’s stopping Left and Right
from “finding common ground”. The Republican administration forwards and
agenda including many things people just won’t compromise on, like say Climate
Change action.

Thiel is a techno-libertarian, so in the main he’s pretty well aligned with
the Republican platform. Sure, he probably despises the homophobic evangelical
part of the Republican base, but as a billionaire he’s pretty excellently
insulated from their influence.

~~~
blackflame
Can you make your political bias any more obvious? Compromise is a way of life
unless you turn everything into a life or death, good or bad, moral or immoral
decision so that you can claim the virtuous high ground as a way to justify
your means in the name of your ends

